
Donald Trump Wants to Purchase Greenland from Denmark - daniel_iversen
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/aug/15/donald-trump-greenland-purchase-denmark
======
londons_explore
With global warming, Greenland might be rather a good investment... It's
huuuuuge!

------
pfundstein
This really isn't newsworthy. He's not actually considering it seriously.

~~~
accatyyc
Turns out he was...

~~~
pfundstein
Indeed, and I don't know why I'm surprised.

